# Broken Xikar Cutter: This ever happened to you?



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Last night, I was cutting one of my first Tatuaje Havana with my Xikar Cutter. After a nice clean cut, I noticed one of the side panels was loose. When I turned the cutter over to look at it, the pieces fell off!

Now, don't get me wrong....I love my Xikar cutter. I was mostly disappointed because now, I'm going to have to use my cheap plastic cutter while I send mine to get it fixed. I bet I can fix it with super glue, but I'd rather have the pro's at Xikar, Inc. do it. Thankfully they have a lifetime warranty on it...Seeing as I've only had mine less than 3 months.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I was gonna say if you wanted to make it look like the other xikars you could drill out the plastic and get ahold of some aluminum rivets (not pop rivets) and hammer em in. I actually have some but i think they are too big...those are like an 1/8" hole aint they?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry i thought that was broke....i didnt see that the studs fit inside the holes on the other side. Hell Id just glue it or use a dab of epoxy in each hole....thats all xikar is gonna do...unless they give you a new one.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

send it back they have been known to give a new one...there pretty good that way


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

karmaz00 said:


> send it back they have been known to give a new one...there pretty good that way


Thats what they have done with all the cutters I have sent them.

Wont take too long either!

Shawn


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> send it back they have been known to give a new one...there pretty good that way


Sent mine in after 2 years...they sent me a new one, took about 10 business days.

Great customer service!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That sucks ,am. hopefully xicar hooks you up with a new one


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

ashmaster said:


> Sent mine in after 2 years...they sent me a new one, took about 10 business days.
> 
> Great customer service!


glad to hear that they back thier product


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

theyll probably just send a new one. Xikars customer service is second to none.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, didn't know they used plastic on their cutters, they look solid, hard wood or metals.

They are expensive! The only one I think is good looking is the one that is all silver/chrome.

Gold is nice too!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine fell out of my hand as I was getting it out of my pocket today. It was like fireworks when it hit the linoleum floor; pieces went everywhere. I don't even know where to send it, much less how much it will cost for packaging, shipment tracking, etc. I just threw the pieces in the trash and chalked it up to experience.


----------



## helmet (Feb 24, 2009)

Oxman said:


> Mine fell out of my hand as I was getting it out of my pocket today. It was like fireworks when it hit the linoleum floor; pieces went everywhere. I don't even know where to send it, much less how much it will cost for packaging, shipment tracking, etc. I just threw the pieces in the trash and chalked it up to experience.


:hmm:?


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Wow, didn't know they used plastic on their cutters, they look solid, hard wood or metals.


The XI2s are supposedly fiberglass which would explain the handle popping off at impact.

David


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

SixPackSunday said:


> theyll probably just send a new one. Xikars customer service is second to none.


+1 =.02


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I've never seen that before, but as others have said Xikars customer service is great.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't all Xikar cutters have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Don't all Xikar cutters have a lifetime warranty?


All their cutters & lighters have a lifetime warranty. I am fortunate as they are at every Outlaw Cigar event. I have had a lighter & a cutter break on me. They replaced both with new 1's without hesitation.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

hmmm you guys got me thinking....i got Xi2 that from day one never opened completely under spring tension...i took it apart and lubed it up with CLP a high quality fire arms lube and same thing...think im gonna look into sending it back now


----------



## fatweedesq (Nov 15, 2008)

Send the pieces to Xikar and they will send you a new one. I left my 1st one in my pants after thaving it for 2 years and washed them. The cutter came apart in the dryer. I sent the pieces in to Xikar and then (thinking they wouldn't fix it, since it was my fault) bought another Xikar. About 2 weeks later, I received a new cutter in the mail. My son now inherited the Xikar I b ought as a replacement and it is serving him well.


----------



## ksibew (Aug 8, 2008)

I have 2 oftheircutters and both had the same problem with the spring breaking. They did replace both with no problems.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I also had the problem where the spring broke.. had a new one within 10 days.. no argument.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine was sticking, nothing I tried made it better. Sent it to Xikar and they sent me a new one. Also had a prob with a lighter, sent it in, they sent me a new one. You don't need anything but the product to send in. If you found one in the trash you could send it in and they would send you a new one.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> Wow, didn't know they used plastic on their cutters, they look solid, hard wood or metals.
> 
> They are expensive! The only one I think is good looking is the one that is all silver/chrome.
> 
> Gold is nice too!


They do have some that are made out of metal and wood. I have a metal one.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone. I've finally been able to get around to sending my Xikar cutter in. Had to go to the dentist, and then been sick (no I do not have the swine flu). So hopefully I'll get my cutter back soon!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

XIkar's service is excellent...My local B&M also says if it breaks bring it back we'll give you a knew one. No need worrying about sending it in.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

_*Zino*_ Nothing to break..... Unless maybe you're cutting rocks.

I do have a Xikar, still brand new and never used but I have used them before. I just prefer my Zino.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

Mine has one blade that binds on opening and closing. It seems to be really dull as it usually tears the cap and makes a somewhat ragged 2 angle cut. It's only a few days old and is already packed up to be returned in tomorrow's mail. Maybe the next one will live up to their reputation. Right now I'm disappointed.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, once again I've been sick, this time with a sinus infection! Holy Crap!!! I guess the stress of college finals and the lack of sleep had gotten to me. I'm slowly getting better...now enough about me, and onto the cutter. 

I sent mine in on the 5th or 6th, and I got it within a week and a half. They sent me a new one that is nice, sharp, and shiney! I can't wait till I get better so I can use the new cutter and do a review on the Ashton I got from Bill (GlockG23).


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

They have a lifetime warranty. Just sent it back and they will take care of it for you. You can also go to their site and tell them you have a cutter and they will send you a free leather case. At least they used to....


----------



## bigtattoo79 (May 16, 2009)

BigRay023 said:


> hmmm you guys got me thinking....i got Xi2 that from day one never opened completely under spring tension...i took it apart and lubed it up with CLP a high quality fire arms lube and same thing...think im gonna look into sending it back now


I use CLP in all my guns and if it didnt fix the cutter the cutter is broke for sure. All joking aside CLP is great stuff.

I have had a Xi2 for about 2 weeks cut about 8 sticks with it and so far so good.

Thanks Lance


----------



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the great compliments on the customer service guys. You can snap that back together, but if you are not happy with that, just register it and send it in. We will get you another one right away. I do recommend paying the extra couple of dollars for tracking just to make sure the Post Office delivers. All the information on registering your product is at xikar.com on the warranty page.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

XIKAR said:


> Thanks for the great compliments on the customer service guys. You can snap that back together, but if you are not happy with that, just register it and send it in. We will get you another one right away. I do recommend paying the extra couple of dollars for tracking just to make sure the Post Office delivers. All the information on registering your product is at xikar.com on the warranty page.


I had tried to snap those pieces back together, but they wouldn't snap back. They would not even stay. But, I had already sent mine in awhile back and got a new one within 12 days of sending it. Excellent service though, definately a customer for life.


----------



## AK Hal (May 16, 2009)

At the shop I used to work in, we had an "exotic wood" one do the same thing, it was sent back and returned promptly, so no matter the investment level, they have proved held their own.

I wish I coud say the same for Colibri uke:
AK Hal


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that Xikar's customer service is top notch, as I plan on ordering a few things in the future for gifts. Really though, my $3 cutter has served me really well up to now.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> Wow, didn't know they used plastic on their cutters, they look solid, hard wood or metals.


I got an X1 in a CI deal a couple of weeks ago. For the usual price of the cutter alone I got the cutter plus a Tatuaje, Man O War and Graycliff Double Espresso. Mine has plastic trim, looks maroon. I love the cutter. It's my first premium cutter and I see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I'm pleaseed to report that my new replacement cutter arrived today along with the nice leather case (under separate cover) that they promised for registering. Very nice smooth operation and clean cuts. I'm quite satisfied.


----------

